# Two short videos of how a healthy foreskin retracts. Not pornography.



## Lou Fimpke (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello again!

After reading most of the posts & replies in the "6 moving photo gifs & 3 brief video clips of real penises showing foreskin mobility" thread, I realized that most of you are still very confused over the foreskin. I don't blame you though, those videos were dark, blurry and not detailed at all (they look like 70's underground European porn). I noticed that many women that never had any experience with a natural penis, thought that the foreskin was an extra layer of skin that covered the entire penis, like a dog's penis maybe? Or possibly a scene from "Alien"??? Well, that's not case. It's actually amazingly simple, so I thought I'll share two short informative videos of my own penis.

I know this is a very tricky thing to do without sounding a like a pervert or a sexual deviant, but rest assured neither one of these 20-30 second videos are pornographic or tasteless. Both of them just show my penis and how simple (but necessary) the foreskin is, where does the skin goes, the frenolum, etc. It was awkward for me to do, but I think it perfectly illustrates the mechanics of an regular uncircumcised penis, and why circumcision is a barbaric mutilation procedure that it has to be stopped. After long discussions with some of my friends, I found out that most "cut" males don't really comprehend exactly what they're missing, if they actually understood that foreskins are more than a tiny piece of worthless skin, they would never subject their children to the same abuse. Now talking to expecting mothers: I know it's hard to have a straight man watch a video of another man's penis, but if you're having issues convincing your husband to leave your son intact, force him to watch them. If he loves his penis (like most men do), he'll quickly realize that he was robbed of something really important during his circumcision, and he'll not want the same fate for his child.

A lot of new moms that have intact sons, seem to be very clueless in what to do with their penises. These videos should help you understand how the foreskin functions, and how easy it is to keep clean. In one of my past discussions, I stressed the fact that nobody should forcibly retract your child's foreskin (unless for a medical reason of some kind), so after seeing the videos, please don't go attack your son's penis just because now you know how it works, leave him alone. If your son has never had any issues, and never retracted his foreskin, let him be. I myself didn't first retract till I was 11 years old, and I never had any issues or infections whatsoever. And before you think that it sounds disgusting that I didn't wash under my foreskin till then, it's not. My glands were sealed and protect by my foreskin till then, so it was never dirty and cleaned itself from inside out (just like vagina does).

About me & my penis: I'm in my late 20's, straight, and happily uncut. I noticed that my foreskin looks shorter in these videos than usual, but it's a day by day thing, sometimes it completely covers the glands and hangs a bit, but then sometimes it doesn't. In case you didn't know, the penis is very temperature sensitive. Remember the "Seinfeld" episode about shrinkage? Well, it's true and the foreskin is no different. Pay attention to all the veins and nerves clearly visible in the foreskin, that goes the "just piece of skin" theory some headcases out there have.... It was very weird for me to see these close-ups of my penis, I used to believe it was bigger than that, but I'm blaming it on the angle of camera, so that's my story and I'm sticking to it! Other than the classic male size insecurity cliché, I think my penis looks fine, considering the places it has been and the battles that it has endured..... As you also notice, my glands are very healthy and shinny because of my foreskin. Not dried-up, cracked and barely left with any feeling like the circumcised penis. Also observe, the smooth gliding effect the foreskin provides, I have never needed it lube during masturbation or sex.

The infamous links:
(don't click on them if you don't like penises!)


I hope nobody gets offended by them, I think they're tasteful enough considering the subject. If you pay close attention to my post, you'll notice that I write "foreskin" over and over again, that's not because I can't properly describe something without naming it every time, but it's a conscious attempt on my part to stick it down your throat so it becomes part of the English language again here in the US. If you remember the name, you will recall the importance of it.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't look because I am at work but I have actually wondered why there isn't more discussion about encouraging the uninformed about circ to first just go look at pictures and get comfortable with it. Way back when this came up with me and DH, that is what I needed to do right away -- I had to go see what the fuss was about and could I "get over" the idea of not circ'ing (which of course I did).

Thanks!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree, that was pretty tasteful. Thanks for sharing this. I'm sure alot of people will be enlightened. Your post was very well writen too.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I watched with the volume off (DD's in the other room).
I agree, very tasteful. I found myself "narrating" in a droning teacher voice in my head








Thank you for such a wonderful post and a very good quality, good length video of the intact foreskin.

Many people I've spoken with (some males, too) think foreskin is a "flap" like a literal rectangular piece of skin that dangles off of just the top and covers the tip







... I don't know if they think it's supposed to button or snap or what







:

So, thank you for puting your penis under intense scrutiny







You are right, it is hard to put something like that out there, but it's kind of like being a lab rat, yk? (totally, OT, ok, maybe not- I "know" someone who is a medical model and she gets paid very well to let fumbling med students attempt to put diaphrams into her- how's that for a resume?)


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the videos turned out very well. I've been looking at penis pictures for what to share with friends who have never seen an intact male and it's hard to find things that are appropriate. Thank you.

It would probably be very cool to add some educational subtitles to the videos so women can learn more about what's what and get info in context. I'm glad there is no voiceover because it might be too "hey, look at my penis".... but it's not like that at all.


----------



## painfulquestioning (Jun 11, 2007)

These are great! Thanks for making them I've added both of them to the foreskin mobility page: http://www.geocities.com/painfulques...turalresources

If any other intact males out there would like to make videos similar to his to help show the natural variation in foreskin and coverage, I would be glad to also add them to the page.


----------



## Lou Fimpke (Jan 17, 2008)

I just realized that I misspelled _glans_ with _glands_. There's big difference between the two, sorry.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome!







Those are incredibly well done videos. You are lucky to have a healthy and whole penis. Will those videos stay up permanently? If not is there any way I can save them to my computer? I feel a little awkward asking that but I'd like to have them for future educational use.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, I have them bookmarked to share with pregnant moms and other folks I talk to about circ.


----------

